# New Owner ...



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi, 
Just wanted to introduce myself. Just bought a 2001 TT Quattro (225).. Still have not drove it as I need to get road tax etc..

I think this site is a great idea and there is heaps of information.

PS: does anyone know if the 6CD changer plays CD-R / CD-RW ? ( i doubt it will play mp3s as its the orginal unit)

Cheers 
J


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am a new owner too, just bought a black 225 coupe 52 reg back in Feb and getting all the usual work done on it (cam belt, water pump ect ect)

My cd changer is the oem chorus one and it plays CDR's perfectly but it didint at first. Anything after track 7 and the disck would skip, i re burned a cd at the slowest speed on itunes and it works fine.

Not tryed playing CDRW's yet, and yes it doesnt play mp3's.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Hello Mate, Welcome to the forum..... Hurry up and tax your car your missing out on loads of fun....


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

Just got all the insurance sorted so waiting for the docs to arrive and then the tax....

Its breaking my heart ...I want to start driving this baby


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

Just drove the car over the weekend!!! Its nuts ...
Have to admit you get such a thrill from driving this baby. Took it on the M1 and its was an amazing drive!


----------



## budda (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi All

I also have just bought a TT quattro, white, only problem so far is that i bought it the day before coming offshore so i have'nt had a decent drive yet.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont for get to have a look here and join the TTOC   www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont for get to have a look here and join the TTOC   http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome on board - enjoy the wealth of information and prepare to start saving for mods!


----------

